

Ask HN: How to deal with hagglers w/ future opportunities? - pj

I've noticed almost <i>every</i> potential client, when they are considering buying our product or paying for some services, they always say things like, "This is our entry point." or "I see lots of potential later."  "I know lots of people in this industry."  They are trying to build excitement, but I've learned these claims almost never pan out.<p>Have you noticed this in your business?  Is this something all customers do -- like a negotiating strategy?  Is it a warning sign that I should walk away?  Any suggestions on how to deal with this type of haggling?
======
synnik
Many customers will do this, and no, it is not a sign to walk away. But
neither does is mean anything. Pretend that they are saying, "Hi, I had rice
krispies for breakfast."

Smile and nod, and know in your heart that what they said has no bearing on
your business.

------
noodle
ignore it, unless you have a special relationship of some sort or are trying
to (and can afford to) build one. the bottom line is what is on the table, in
the contract today.

knowing someone who knows people won't buy you ramen.

